# Your thoughts on the Aus forum



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Hey Guys

Whether PM's or on this thread, I'd like to hear from everyone on what they want out of this forum. Does it need improvement? Is it fine just how it is, and if so, why?

Ideally, I'd like to hear from EVERYONE, not just the everyday posters. If there particular issues stopping others from wanting to post, it helps to hear about it. Maybe its something that others raise too and is easily sorted. 

There's been plenty of talk about the implications of having a mod but one of the big positives is that we get a voice to say how we might want to do things here. It's gotta be in line with CHB but I cant see why we couldn't make this the goto Aus forum for boxing where three now exist. 

Anyway, look forward to hearing from people.

Que the obscenities from Sal.....


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

What we say, from our mouths or type is a window into the brain. Its not pseudo science, its fact.

Evidence of this is bruisers opening quote*..." I'd like to hear from everyone on what they want out of this forum. Does it need improvement?..."*

What he is saying here is not that he wants a whole range of good ideas to create a vibrant, energetic, informative forum. The point of this thread is precisely this...."..*WHO WE want out of this forum...".
*
Instead of focusing on the positive, he has turned this into a crusade to ban Sallywinder. He is looking for concensus, probably predicting that Josey will come along with his mental problems and as usual scream 'hang the witch..'. As ive said, there was not one amongst you blokes that could handle being an even handed mod. Bruiser was your best bet and already he has failed.

Ive many good ideas on how to make the forum more informative, educational, interactive, and expand its member base. But why should I share with a forum that i'll soon be banned from. I really couldn't give two fucks. If im gone Josey will become a dribbling idiot with his focus...me, gone. A void will be created in his tiny reptilian brain. The forum zombie Josey will become..

My 2c.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Three mentions of me in one post , fuck I could start my own " Congo" and you call me obsessed ? :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I think Sallywinders ''she wee for females who want to pee standing up and men who need the cast'' and ''DBerry has anyone checked for a vagina?'' should be stickied. But seriously just keep it as it is but delete or move off-topic threads from the boxing forum to the Pub talk.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I think Sallywinders ''she wee for females who want to pee standing up and men who need the cast'' and ''DBerry has anyone checked for a vagina?'' should be stickied. But seriously just keep it as it is but delete or move off-topic threads from the boxing forum to the Pub talk.


I reckon off topic stuff is ok, so long as it has OT in the title.
I wouldn't move it to the pub thread as it gets lost, I mean how many of us are really going to look through nearly 1800 posts in the pub thread to look for something specific.
Off topic stuff is fine so long as it's sensible.
Ideally we could use our own OZ lounge, but that's not likely to happen, is it?... @Jay.

The abusive crap and trolling needs to get deleted too.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

The forum is good as is. If a poster heads towrards personal stuff or vilification (ie; Sallys veiled bashing **** erotic threads or threats of attack on other posters) then deal with it accordingly. Most of the off topic stuff is fine. Makes for good variety and makes up for the CHB lounge being boring as fuck.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I reckon off topic stuff is ok, so long as it has OT in the title.
> I wouldn't move it to the pub thread as it gets lost, I mean how many of us are really going to look through nearly 1800 posts in the pub thread to look for something specific.
> Off topic stuff is fine so long as it's sensible.
> Ideally we could use our own OZ lounge, but that's not likely to happen, is it?... @Jay.
> ...


 Yeah that could work if you put OT in the thread title but I think there should be a limit of 8 off-topic threads only per 25 threads or something like that. And I agree that abusive,offensive stuff should be deleted.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Rest assured Sally, I'm not trying to get you banned. I actually think you're a good poster when you're not being a knob and a funny bastard to boot. The agony aunt you did at ESB was hilarious. 

If only there was one side of the coin that is Sallywinder.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input fellas, otherwise I'm just riding off my own opinion and that's not a good way to work things.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

The problem with the forum has a lot to do with the common negativity of a lot of posters and the tendency to flog a dead horse in terms of ridiculing certain fighters, which becomes tedious and boring imo. Otherwise i do wish there was a lot more discussion on boxing in Aus at the domestic level and more active participation regarding Fox Sports Fights etc, for example is there even a thread documenting the weigh in between Geale and Wood, or any sort of Build up? because i fail to see any, which is quite sad.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

The forum is pretty good the way it is, we just need more posters australian or not getting on here and discussing Australian boxing and boxing issues from an Australian point if view. 

Sawspan has a point though, on this forum many posters don't discuss a wide range of OZ boxing issues, we get caught up in slinging matches, and while it has comic value I would rather discuss boxing


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Rest assured Sally, I'm not trying to get you banned. I actually think you're a good poster when you're not being a knob and a funny bastard to boot. The agony aunt you did at ESB was hilarious.
> 
> If only there was one side of the coin that is Sallywinder.


wow. if I was normal I think id cry....


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that Socks kid going to still be able to ban people on here because their not in his bogan backslapper clique ?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd start by banning every fucking whiny Aussie *** that reports every post calling Mundine a bitch (because he is one - Aussie fighters are C-Level, deal with it)

Then everyone would get along nicely :thumbsup


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

A few more poms would be good!!

_runs and hides..._

Seriously I think the place is OK as it is, sometimes it can get a little colourful, however so can any forum on the internet.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> The forum is pretty good the way it is, we just need more posters australian or not getting on here and discussing Australian boxing and boxing issues from an Australian point if view.
> 
> Sawspan has a point though, on this forum many posters don't discuss a wide range of OZ boxing issues, we get caught up in slinging matches, and while it has comic value I would rather discuss boxing


I take the point of yours and @Sawspan . I think it might be a numbers game in terms of getting a good number of people in who are interested and want to post on the Aus domestic scene. Joogaray was good for that. I enjoy the domestic scene but some Aus boxing fans just aren't big fans of the domestic scene. More round by round threads would be good if people were prepared to do it. Anyway, if we get the numbers in, I think that will make for more domestic discussion.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> I'd start by banning every fucking whiny Aussie *** that reports every post calling Mundine a bitch (because he is one - Aussie fighters are C-Level, deal with it)
> 
> Then everyone would get along nicely :thumbsup


 Really? Mundine is Australias most hated fighter who would report someone for that?:huh

As far as C level goes that's you're opinion but at least they're not protected little bitches getting hometown gifts and dubious stoppages.:hey
England is the new Germany deal with it.:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fuck leftjabdanny's joinedatsch More whiny West Australian bogan backslappers who will cry like babies when someone criticizes Danny Green.:rofl


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Congrats on coming out on top in the long and apparently arduous(according to those who oversaw it, anyways) voting process, sir. I'm glad you guys _finally_ got an actual mod for this forum as I'd somewhat(i.e. not really but mentioned it a few times) campaigned for it to happen, even getting moaned at by the owner in the process.:err

I'm not sure why you haven't got an orange name though, this should be fixed. Colourful names for all I say, grey is reeeeeally boring. I'm pushing for mine to be indigo, personally. This is becoming a tangent.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> wow. if I was normal I think id cry....


You don't have to be normal, just stop being so abusive for no reason.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Congrats on coming out on top in the long and apparently arduous(according to those who oversaw it, anyways) voting process, sir. I'm glad you guys _finally_ got an actual mod for this forum as I'd somewhat(i.e. not really but mentioned it a few times) campaigned for it to happen, even getting moaned at by the owner in the process.:err
> 
> I'm not sure why you haven't got an orange name though, this should be fixed. *Colourful names for all I say, grey is reeeeeally boring. I'm pushing for mine to be indigo, personally. This is becoming a tangent.*


:huhatsch:yep


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> You don't have to be normal, just stop being so abusive for no reason.


suck my dick.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Indigo is my thing lately.

Indigo background coming soon.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> suck my dick.


You realise I am the dog in my avatar...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Congrats on coming out on top in the long and apparently arduous(according to those who oversaw it, anyways) voting process, sir. I'm glad you guys _finally_ got an actual mod for this forum as I'd somewhat(i.e. not really but mentioned it a few times) campaigned for it to happen, even getting moaned at by the owner in the process.:err
> 
> I'm not sure why you haven't got an orange name though, this should be fixed. Colourful names for all I say, grey is reeeeeally boring. I'm pushing for mine to be indigo, personally. This is becoming a tangent.


Bruiser should definitely be commemorated as a member of the tangerine guild.

Personally, I'm still after a gold username. I won the WBF competition after all. Whether it's me or not, a reward should make it count for something.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Congrats on coming out on top in the long and apparently arduous(according to those who oversaw it, anyways) voting process, sir. I'm glad you guys _finally_ got an actual mod for this forum as I'd somewhat(i.e. not really but mentioned it a few times) campaigned for it to happen, even getting moaned at by the owner in the process.:err
> 
> I'm not sure why you haven't got an orange name though, this should be fixed. Colourful names for all I say, grey is reeeeeally boring. I'm pushing for mine to be indigo, personally. This is becoming a tangent.


Thanks on both counts Pabby! I don't know that I'm man enough to pull off indigo but who knows. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Thanks on both counts Pabby! I don't know that I'm man enough to pull off indigo but who knows. :lol:


Are you based down here, Bruiser? Perhaps green (the garden state).


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Bruiser should definitely be commemorated as a member of the tangerine guild.
> 
> Personally, I'm still after a gold username. I won the WBF competition after all. Whether it's me or not, a reward should make it count for something.


:lol: We have so many coloured names that really mean fuck all, we might as well get individual ones. At least we do stuff. Kind of. I'm all for you getting gold if I get further Indigo Prince™ status.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pabby said:


> :lol: We have so many coloured names that really mean fuck all, we might as well get individual ones. At least we do stuff. Kind of. I'm all for you getting gold if I get further Indigo Prince™ status.


Sorry, Indigo Prince, I didn't catch all that, mixed in with a load of.................bullshit.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Sorry, Indigo Prince, I didn't catch all that, mixed in with a load of.................bullshit.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pabby said:


>


Don't fuck with me now................


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Amazing.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Are you based down here, Bruiser? Perhaps green (the garden state).


Not a Vic. Like Stiffjab representen from the Capital so maybe brown to represent the shit that comes out of Canberra!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Don't fuck with me now................
> 
> Fucking hell! :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pabby said:


> :lol: We have so many coloured names that really mean fuck all, we might as well get individual ones. At least we do stuff. Kind of. I'm all for you getting gold if I get further Indigo Prince™ status.


I'm with you comrade.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Congrats on coming out on top in the long and apparently arduous(according to those who oversaw it, anyways) voting process, sir. I'm glad you guys _finally_ got an actual mod for this forum as I'd somewhat(i.e. not really but mentioned it a few times) campaigned for it to happen, even getting moaned at by the owner in the process.:err
> 
> I'm not sure why you haven't got an orange name though, this should be fixed. Colourful names for all I say, grey is reeeeeally boring. I'm pushing for mine to be indigo, personally. This is becoming a tangent.


Guys, he is the biggest troll on the board. Ignore him, he's not said shit. Infact, new rule. Every post must end with "Fuck off @Pabby, the worst of all the British Mods".

Failure to do this results in perma ban! :deal


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

I find all boxing forums just way to random these days. Spinners overtake forums with their bullshit, and the good people respond...and it just keeps going round in circles.

I can't recall the last time I saw a decent, long term debate regarding boxing in a boxing forum.

Which is a pity. I'd love to participate...but every time I come here there is a new, shitty thread and people responding to it.

If people stopped responding to the spinners and their crap...things would change. But it would take time.

I think most people are happy with the way things are.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

More positive talk definitely! Agree Zelky it gets annoying when people go around in circles over dribble, less dribble more positive boxing talk


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

KMA said:


> More positive talk definitely! Agree Zelky it gets annoying when people go around in circles over dribble, less dribble more positive boxing talk


Thanks guys. Seems to be a common gripe and that could be stemmed to some extent I agree. Something to consider though is that the Aus boxing scene just isn't that big, as in we don't have as many fighters or fights happening compared to the UK and US scenes...so we don't have as much content to discuss.

Maybe the Pub sticky is the place where more of the off topic stuff needs to go. Seems appropriate its a pub sticky. There aren't too many rules in a pub, just cant threaten each other with violence etc or you get booted out.

I guess the other thing is 'be the change you want to see'. Post more on the dedicated boxing stuff and others just might too. If someone pure and simple trolls it, we can sort that.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Thanks guys. Seems to be a common gripe and that could be stemmed to some extent I agree. Something to consider though is that the Aus boxing scene just isn't that big, as in we don't have as many fighters or fights happening compared to the UK and US scenes...so we don't have as much content to discuss.
> 
> Maybe the Pub sticky is the place where more of the off topic stuff needs to go. Seems appropriate its a pub sticky. *There aren't too many rules in a pub, just cant threaten each other with violence etc or you get booted out. *
> 
> I guess the other thing is 'be the change you want to see'. Post more on the dedicated boxing stuff and others just might too. If someone pure and simple trolls it, we can sort that.


Can we take it into the next sticky down if we get booted from the pub? Is ordering a round from the bar while naked going to be a nono?


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

KMA said:


> More positive talk definitely! Agree Zelky it gets annoying when people go around in circles over dribble, less dribble more positive boxing talk


Thanks Mel. Yeah all that negative talk can lead to arguments, and mistakes being made.

You know I'm still really sorry for telling you to "f off" that time...thinking that Mel was a male name/username?
:rolleyes


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Can we take it into the next sticky down if we get booted from the pub? Is ordering a round from the bar while naked going to be a nono?


 Haha. Mate if you can get yourself booted from the pub then that's an amazing effort. As for nudity whilst at the bar, well mate if that's what floats at your local....I once unwittingly walked into a bar where all the bar staff were males with naked torsos. I went with a group who decided to go there. The quickest most awkward beer 18 yr old me could have had. I knew after that what Darlinghurst was about :gayfight2

Ps Dale. If that's what your angling at, I'm not one to judge, go for it :yep


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

zelky said:


> Thanks Mel. Yeah all that negative talk can lead to arguments, and mistakes being made.
> 
> You know I'm still really sorry for telling you to "f off" that time...thinking that Mel was a male name/username?
> :rolleyes


Not that I didn't know there were female boxing fans, I just didn't know we had any female forum members. I assumed the same as you zelk.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Not that I didn't know there were female boxing fans, I just didn't know we had any female forum members. I assumed the same as you zelk.


Yep, KMA is a girl, oh, and don't forget aunt Frantcis.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. Mate if you can get yourself booted from the pub then that's an amazing effort. As for nudity whilst at the bar, well mate if that's what floats at your local....I once unwittingly walked into a bar where all the bar staff were males with naked torsos. I went with a group who decided to go there. The quickest most awkward beer 18 yr old me could have had. I knew after that what Darlinghurst was about :gayfight2
> 
> Ps Dale. If that's what your angling at, I'm not one to judge, go for it :yep


Topless barstaff :rofl Nah, I used to know a bloke that lived in Bunninyong, just out of Ballarat, he and couple of his mates were drinking at his local in the lounge and when the hot barmaid left to serve the public bar, they all thought it would be funny to strip naked and sit as they were, as if nothing had changed. They got a month's holiday for that. His first night back he shot at the owners wife with a cap gun, accidently setting her blouse on fire, getting him a life ban from the only pub in the town :rofl


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Gents,

For those of you who missed it at the time. A few years back I got very aggravated during a debate that probably got a little too long winded and pointless over at ABF.

This "Mel" bloke got me hot under the collar so I gave "him" both barrels and went stupid. I can't recall how I found out "Mel" is a woman. Maybe she told me straight away?
:bogo

To this day she probably thinks I was joking around, but I was so embarrassed and bothered that I had sworn at and gone stupid at a woman, that I started a thread apologising to her.

Great idea that was. Everyone got in and started giving it to me.
:rofl

That in essence is one reason to at least be more polite gentlemen. I don't have any kids but imagine if your daughter was a boxing fan/journo and you saw people being rude to her online?

So I learned a valuable lesson that day...always establish that the person you are going stupid at on a boxing forum is male. And anyway you should never have a go at someone online. You might meet them one day...and they might have a drop dead gorgeous sister!


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yep, KMA is a girl, oh, and don't forget aunt Frantcis.


44 my fav number  A girl hey Sox!


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

KMA said:


> A girl hey Sox!


Oh dear...Sox...what have you done?
atsch
:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Topless barstaff :rofl Nah, I used to know a bloke that lived in Bunninyong, just out of Ballarat, he and couple of his mates were drinking at his local in the lounge and when the hot barmaid left to serve the public bar, they all thought it would be funny to strip naked and sit as they were, as if nothing had changed. They got a month's holiday for that. His first night back he shot at the owners wife with a cap gun, accidently setting her blouse on fire, getting him a life ban from the only pub in the town :rofl


Haha. Yeah small country town pubs can get pretty wild but that's impressive!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Looking back, it was amazing we were able to carry the bluff that trolling wouldn't be tolerated here for so long :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Looking back, it was amazing we were able to carry the bluff that trolling wouldn't be tolerated here for so long :lol:


Where the fuck have you been ?! We've been worried sick about you!


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

zelky said:


> Gents,
> 
> For those of you who missed it at the time. A few years back I got very aggravated during a debate that probably got a little too long winded and pointless over at ABF.
> 
> ...


In short, be respectful to women always but not to men? How does this make sense? Which century do you live, equality and all that?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

zelky said:


> Gents,
> 
> For those of you who missed it at the time. A few years back I got very aggravated during a debate that probably got a little too long winded and pointless over at ABF.
> 
> ...


 Chivalry is dead. It's a forum and it's equality don't see the reason for someone to be treated differently based on their gender in this day and age. In fact most women get offended if you treat them like delicate little flowers and would rather be treated the same as anyone else.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Chivalry is dead. It's a forum and it's equality don't see the reason for someone to be treated differently based on their gender in this day and age. In fact most women get offended if you treat them like delicate little flowers and would rather be treated the same as anyone else.


I don't believe I've ever seen Mel become abusive or outright rude to anyone - if she ever gets the shits with someone she usually lets them know in very polite and terse terms, so perhaps what zelky meant was that we should be to others as they are to us, rather than simply being polite to a poster because she is female.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> In short, be respectful to women always but not to men? How does this make sense? Which century do you live, equality and all that?


He lives approximately 7 centuries ahead of you.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

zelky said:


> Gents,
> 
> For those of you who missed it at the time. A few years back I got very aggravated during a debate that probably got a little too long winded and pointless over at ABF.
> 
> ...


It goes against everything we've been taught, but the truth is...NEVER APOLOGISE!. It makes you look weak. That's why they tore into you like a pack of Dingos. You looed weak. You are better off saying you made a mistake. Never apologise...


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> It goes against everything we've been taught, but the truth is...NEVER APOLOGISE!. It makes you look weak. That's why they tore into you like a pack of Dingos. You looed weak. You are better off saying you made a mistake. Never apologise...


sally, are you NOEL? (not the Christmas carol)


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Ladies and gents,

I'm only making suggestions...not rules for each of you to live by.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> sally, are you NOEL? (not the Christmas carol)


haha. no mate. haha


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen Mel become abusive or outright rude to anyone - if she ever gets the shits with someone she usually lets them know in very polite and terse terms, so perhaps what zelky meant was that we should be to others as they are to us, rather than simply being polite to a poster because she is female.


Very nicely said


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Poms and birds on here?? Place is gone to shite already. What's this new bloody MOD doing???


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Looks like there more than one girl on here John :rolleyes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen Mel become abusive or outright rude to anyone - if she ever gets the shits with someone she usually lets them know in very polite and terse terms, so perhaps what zelky meant was that we should be to others as they are to us, rather than simply being polite to a poster because she is female.


That KMA girl is kewl! :lp


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Poms and birds on here?? Place is gone to shite already. What's this new bloody MOD doing???


John I'm not sure if your being serious ? but Mel ( KMA ) is a real nice kid ( female ) and been posting here and the old place for years as have I so it's hardly a new phenomena and Bruisers fault . I say Mels a nice kid but she can be a handful on here after a few too many red wines and the odd fuck off normally pulls her neck in for her , as for posters here suggesting female posters get treated differently because they are female the I can't go along with that . It's a boxing forum for fuck sake .


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

I don't drink red  KMA is a genuine supporter of aussie boxing and that's all that pretty much matters.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

KMA said:


> Looks like there more than one girl on here John :rolleyes


:lol:

Whatever happened to that friend of yours you introduced to the ESB Aussie forum years ago, what was her name again...'her cups runneth over' or something like that? :yep


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

You tell me your name and I will refresh your memory of hers, not that it is relevant.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

KMA said:


> You tell me your name and I will refresh your memory of hers, not that it is relevant.


"My jocks runneth over"


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

See told you it was irrelevant.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

KMA said:


> See told you it was irrelevant.


boom tish!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> John I'm not sure if your being serious ?


I wasn't mate. Being a pom myself might have been a give away!! :thumbsup

Posters should all be treated the same irrespective of gender in my opinion.



KMA said:


> Looks like there more than one girl on here John :rolleyes


:think


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Have a wash would be nice


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Where the fuck have you been ?! We've been worried sick about you!


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sox. A message froma friend.



> Re: W


:lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Losing 20a87 and the Prowler were huge losses for this forum. Bunch of sooks!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Can The Midnight Beat Cruiser come back? I kind of liked him.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Losing 20a87 and the Prowler were huge losses for this forum. Bunch of sooks!


 Yes the petition to permaban 20a87 was unAustralian/French or British depending on who you believed.:-(


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

20a87 was/is a piece of shit who only talked shit. If I got to him in public...he would have turned into a nice person.

I said one thing to him once about meeting up with him in public that scared the shit out of him and he shut his mouth for a month or two. Made him realise we could truly meet up.

Then started back up again. I shouldn't have let the cunt off. I know who he is.

One day...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

How were Prowler and 20a of any value to the forum?
Their only intent was to troll and wreck the forum.

How much use is a boxing forum as a knowledge base when it's full of people like that?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The general consensus is that 20a87 and Midnitprowler should replace that kid Socks and that fool Zelky on the forum. That is the general consensus folks.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> How were Prowler and 20a of any value to the forum?
> Their only intent was to troll and wreck the forum.
> 
> How much use is a boxing forum as a knowledge base when it's full of people like that?


 Come now they were anti-Green/Geale and know boxing they were not wrecking the forum. If they were anti-Mundine no one would of complained and I got a laugh out of their antics. As I think it was Bryn said in the petition to perma-ban the troll 20a87 thread some people need to put on their big boy pants and use ignore.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Come now they were anti-Green/Geale and know boxing they were not wrecking the forum. If they were anti-Mundine no one would of complained and I got a laugh out of their antics.


It has nothing to with who they did and didn't support.

Here's a challenge for ya, find how many useful non trolling posts they made here.


> As I think it was Bryn said in the petition to perma-ban the troll 20a87 thread some people need to put on their big boy pants and use ignore.


If Bryn thinks they're constructive to a forum then good for him, I don't agree with him or you.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks is back in bogan backslapper mode.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> It has nothing to with who they did and didn't support.
> 
> Here's a challenge for ya, find how many useful non trolling posts they made here.
> 
> If Bryn thinks they're constructive to a forum then good for him, I don't agree with him or you.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?9198-Frank-trumpets-fight-to-5-million-UK-readers

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...reaction-to-the-beating-Mundine-gave-to-Green

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7695-Virgil-Hunter-massively-overrated

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8546-Fights-where-the-winner-just-would-not-lose

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8694-Anthony-Mundine-A-Tale-of-Two-People

He supports a unpopular fighter yet he contributed to the forum. You don't like what he says fine that's your prerogative but let's get real here he was insulted returned fire and the fact Danny Green has given up his title(IMO because the IBO wouldn't sanction the Cameron rematch) and gone back to calling out Mundine has a lot of people(especially from Perth)upset. There is no way he would of had a petition to ban him if he had been a Green supporter.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The general consensus is that 20a87 and Midnitprowler should replace that kid Socks and that fool Zelky on the forum. That is the general consensus folks.


Franny made a funny!


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Shit...Francis said _my_ name?

Ban him. Quickly. Do not hesitate.

If we tolerate this...then our children will be next.
:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?9198-Frank-trumpets-fight-to-5-million-UK-readers
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...reaction-to-the-beating-Mundine-gave-to-Green
> 
> ...


I can't speak for anyone else, but for me, who he supported has nothing to do with my dislike for him.
He is a self centered arrogant trolling twat.

I don't care whether he supported Mundine, Green, or King Kong.

As for the threads you posted, 2 of them weren't in the OZ forum so I didn't bother looking.

Did you even bother to have a quick skim of the other 3? 
Fuck me Stiffy, his sole intent was to rev people up, that's trolling.
Look at him taking potshots at Dale and myself for offering our opinions, which he didn't agree with.

If you like him great, I don't have to.

Oh, not to mention that he implied that Brua is a pedo.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Yes the petition to permaban 20a87 was unAustralian/French or British depending on who you believed.:-(


:lol: To be honest I'm sure 20a87 wasn't really a die hard fan of Mundine, it was more a platform to rark folks up. Prowler well most of the time his trolling was shit apart from his last thread on Geale's haircut which hit the mark but that was it I guess.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Midniteprowler had that kid Socks rattled. Rattled to the core and that is why Socks had him banned.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

zelky said:


> 20a87 was/is a piece of shit who only talked shit. If I got to him in public...he would have turned into a nice person.
> 
> I said one thing to him once about meeting up with him in public that scared the shit out of him and he shut his mouth for a month or two. Made him realise we could truly meet up.
> 
> ...


Tough internet warrior. Do not mess with!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

zelky said:


> 20a87 was/is a piece of shit who only talked shit. If I got to him in public...he would have turned into a nice person.
> 
> I said one thing to him once about meeting up with him in public that scared the shit out of him and he shut his mouth for a month or two. Made him realise we could truly meet up.
> 
> ...


Well, zelky, c'mon then, out with it then, who is he?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, zelky, c'mon then, out with it then, who is he?


 He was a French photographer,then a pommy troll,now an Australian who Zelky knows.:lol:


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

It's the French bloke. Not sure if he is still in Oz.

When I told him Choc would not be able to protect him from me (we both know him) he shit himself and shut the fuck up for months.

He was tolerable until he fell under the control of the person that owns that boxing downloads website.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but for me, who he supported has nothing to do with my dislike for him.
> He is a self centered arrogant trolling twat.
> 
> I don't care whether he supported Mundine, Green, or King Kong.
> ...


 I have seen many threads implying people are paedo's over the years kas did it to the prowler recentlty.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=498968&page=17



> I'm good, brah.
> 
> I'm sure you already have a bunch of underage kids "bowing down" to you.
> kas117 is offline Report Post Top


 It's lowbrow but unless it's malicious like TC who knew of Leons situation and personal life and aired it for the forum to see it's just forum talk. Lowbrow yes but it's not like they know each other IRL. I would not do it myself but some do you gave Tony Hood a free pass for calling Ash's wife a German whore because he was a pisshead and people like boxoncotton laughed at it no uproar there.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I have seen many threads implying people are paedo's over the years kas did it to the prowler recentlty.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=498968&page=17
> 
> It's lowbrow but unless it's malicious like TC who knew of Leons situation and personal life and aired it for the forum to see it's just forum talk. Lowbrow yes but it's not like they know each other IRL. I would not do it myself but some do you gave Tony Hood a free pass for calling Ash's wife a German whore because he was a pisshead and people like boxoncotton laughed at it no uproar there.


It think it's pretty crap any time, no matter the context.
However there's times where it's meant more seriously than others. It's pretty easy to see what's malicious and what isn't.

I didn't give Hoody a free pass, I think what he said was shit.
I have however spoken to Hoody on the phone a few times and did some artwork for him and I don't believe it was meant to be as bad as it sounded. Grog makes people say a lot of things they normally wouldn't.

I made a stupid throw away comment to Josey a little while back that I regretted the moment it was posted (and I wasn't even drunk). Sometimes we say stupid things we don't mean and people take it the wrong way.

The difference is whether you mean it or not and then have the integrity to make up for your mistakes.

Anyway, forget about it, I'd rather not talk about those ding bats. Let's talk about boxing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol: To be honest I'm sure 20a87 wasn't really a die hard fan of Mundine, it was more a platform to rark folks up. Prowler well most of the time his trolling was shit apart from his last thread on Geale's haircut which hit the mark but that was it I guess.


 Mate Im sure you're right and he did just that. I found him amusing as he upset many people(mainly epiphany boy's fans). Years ago when their was talk of a Geale-Macklin fight I hadn't seen Macklin fight and I asked what he was like and he PM'd me links to some of his fights. I think little of Mundine or Green as fighters mainly as would he but threads about them get emotions rising and he certainly played people like violins. Also agree about Prowler shit troll but the shitness of his trolling still get's people in. Shit I agree with everything you said maybe people will think you're my alt. and people will start a petition to permaban me.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sox. Agreed he is gone now anyway.:good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mate Im sure you're right and he did just that. I found him amusing as he upset many people(mainly epiphany boy's fans). Years ago when their was talk of a Geale-Macklin fight I hadn't seen Macklin fight and I asked what he was like and he PM'd me links to some of his fights. I think little of Mundine or Green as fighters mainly as would he but threads about them get emotions rising and he certainly played people like violins. Also agree about Prowler shit troll but the shitness of his trolling still get's people in. *Shit I agree with everything you said maybe people will think you're my alt. and people will start a petition to permaban me.*:lol:


Not possible mate, we are all Teke! :fire


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Mate Im sure you're right and he did just that. I found him amusing as he upset many people(mainly epiphany boy's fans). Years ago when their was talk of a Geale-Macklin fight I hadn't seen Macklin fight and I asked what he was like and he PM'd me links to some of his fights. I think little of Mundine or Green as fighters mainly as would he but threads about them get emotions rising and he certainly played people like violins. Also agree about Prowler shit troll but the shitness of his trolling still get's people in. Shit I agree with everything you said maybe people will think you're my alt. and people will start a petition to permaban me.:lol:


I do remember when the guy would talk about something other than Mundine and seemed pretty normal like as you mentioned with Macklin. He had some witty lines, I still remember the thread after Mundine's loss against Geale where he had it titled "He knows I beat him, the eyes never lie - Mundine" I don't think even the man's biggest fans would be on the same level of nut huggery he made out he was at :lol: Still, I have my suspicions about who 20a87 really is...


----------



## The Beave (Jun 13, 2013)

zelky said:


> Gents,
> 
> For those of you who missed it at the time. A few years back I got very aggravated during a debate that probably got a little too long winded and pointless over at ABF.
> 
> ...


I visit here infrequently..... but you seem to be a bit weird with this response.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Beave said:


> I visit here infrequently..... but you seem to be a bit weird with this response.


 He is OK but takes boxing forums a bit seriously. He had a avatar of a guy with a sheet with AVO on it when Ty took an AVO out against him for some trivial reason now he thinks 20a87 is a French photographer when everyone thought he was a French photographer,then a pommy troll,now he's a French photographer again(groan). The above post is because he said something on another forum about a poster he thought was male and was female so should be treated differently. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I do remember when the guy would talk about something other than Mundine and seemed pretty normal like as you mentioned with Macklin. He had some witty lines, I still remember the thread after Mundine's loss against Geale where he had it titled "He knows I beat him, the eyes never lie - Mundine" I don't think even the man's biggest fans would be on the same level of nut huggery he made out he was at :lol: Still, I have my suspicions about who 20a87 really is...


 French photographer,British troll,teke he had seen ''A Melbourne Story'' the story about the Lester Ellis-Barry Michaels fight which teke made a thread about at ESB
so he's teke. Case closed he's now banned let's move on. Still I would love to have seen the expression on Yann Audic's face when he was confronted in Perth by some deranged Green nuthugger who started babbling on about a boxing forum he had NFI about. The poor bastard was probably terrified and said ''yeah,yeah that's me'' and COULDHAVEBEEN was strutting around pretending he was Inspector Clousseau.:lol: I remember the threadf title ''awaiting a new alias''. I will try and post a link and you can read the thread and COULDHAVEBEEN's reaction. Funny stuff.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=352844

:lol:atsch


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

The Beave said:


> I visit here infrequently...but you seem to be a bit weird with this response.


No problem mate. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> French photographer,British troll,teke he had seen ''A Melbourne Story'' the story about the Lester Ellis-Barry Michaels fight which teke made a thread about at ESB
> so he's teke. Case closed he's now banned let's move on. Still I would love to have seen the expression on Yann Audic's face when he was confronted in Perth by some deranged Green nuthugger who started babbling on about a boxing forum he had NFI about. The poor bastard was probably terrified and said ''yeah,yeah that's me'' and *COULDHAVEBEEN was strutting around pretending he was Inspector Clousseau.*:lol: I remember the threadf title ''awaiting a new alias''. I will try and post a link and you can read the thread and COULDHAVEBEEN's reaction. Funny stuff.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=352844
> ...


Fuck me Couldhavebeen made a dick of himself. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fuck me Couldhavebeen made a dick of himself. :lol:


 And boxoncotton:lol:



> He has been called out Ty, he is a troll with zero interest in boxing. He beats the Mundine because it ticks people off........no Mundine no troll.......ask him if he loves his boxing and when was the last card he watched.
> boxoncottonon is offline Report Post Top


 He has started many posts about British boxers in the British forum as I demonstrated. Seriously confronting a complete stranger about a boxing forum IRL.atsch


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Zelky some kind of internet forum "enforcer" who people are petrified of ? Reading his posts in here it appears that is what he thinks he is. Fuckin LOL.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Is Zelky some kind of internet forum "enforcer" who people are petrified of ? Reading his posts in here it appears that is what he thinks he is. Fuckin LOL.


Yourself, Kel and Zelky have about the same level of intimidation here. make of that what you will.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yourself, Kel and Zelky have about the same level of intimidation here. make of that what you will.


No one on this forum is intimidating at all. That includes you and me. No one.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No one on this forum is intimidating at all. That includes you and me. No one.


indeed, Francis, I agree.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> indeed, Francis, I agree.


I think you're a good guy Dales.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Mel is intimidating.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Mel is intimidating.


Really?! She won't show her tits!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Really?! She won't show her tits!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


>


there they are :lol: (sorry Mel.)


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

zelky said:


> It's the French bloke. Not sure if he is still in Oz.
> 
> When I told him Choc would not be able to protect him from me (we both know him) he shit himself and shut the fuck up for months.
> 
> He was tolerable until he fell under the control of the person that owns that boxing downloads website.


Aussie trolls should hang their heads in shame that a Frenchman out trolled them.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Fransic.
:lol:

No one is "tough" on the internet.

But one thing I do know from experience...is that a lot of people who talk on forums...especially the ones who talk all the type of shit that you do...all of a sudden are very, very, very quiet if and when a real life meeting is set up.

I've met a lot of people from the boxing forums I have posted on.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

I would be scared too if you turned up with a gun along with a commodore v8 full of Lebos.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

avk3vfnx7w7 said:


> 業績悪化血筋たたき台大統領選捻挫原産地酷い金具泥酔鈑金解析付き合い表面化不使用現用タイ商社土お手うつつを抜かす城門当の徳島県未読客演絞り出す祝日父母会絵描き学府行える塩田同質潜水ハズ真骨頂よくある質問最後一輪車利権。たちの悪い星型抜ける水没構築物拾い読み予行拝金主義兜千一夜賃貸アパート不貞進行形マイナス成長咬む。留学第一人者風下あちこち実力行使利き酒遍く快感甦る匂い，臭い天気屋申し上げる夏服めずらしい質実剛健、クロムハーツ リング 女性 クロエ 財布 新作 2013 黒毛業績不振心得る友乗車券橋梁冗談半分割引券強情オイラ炒飯末代漬けエキスパート運動会りん納骨庭木残月嫌々御名立ち会い行数絶大倉，蔵青銅現場主義狂言回し村雨呵呵、市場価格手旗経済改革儲け主義手投書オペラ座統治者揚げ句欠陥商品諒解先行ぶつへたばる　生命線無駄遣い長柄予兆右目鳥屋小石松葉呼び捨て共生ペット屋。前々回忌憚上程健常者涎解除回し残り香見上げる蛇口最年少磁力純年令点字次の内閣恍惚人の金沸かす向け丁度良い赤痢副鼻腔炎見間違い異性愛者のりこえる仕事着気勢講演者小粒対策を講じる一心に絶倫ハメ撮り無秩序一向都民双子ムーン朝御飯、クロムハーツ ピアス レディース 偏る，片寄る亢進会議中堅企業どんぐりの背比べ意識不明親身になって恋の悩み腺連続優勝ずれる猟奇新薬代理母トライアル。フライ級梟大学院生決まる懐かし遺伝子治療病欠三門手不足集約分かれる四畳半束ね梁ワイ。肥沃お母様恭しいキッド黙祷出足貸出成育耐久共々。クロムハーツ リング ランキング 病原推察耐える二級代わりに長めに要するに主幹行って来ます浪士二年生要望次男一面引き潮お飾り家の裏形見大きく財産権幼名仕事運総論アテネ扱い集い学科試験結び付ける同義語作業員。母校痛むある定価遺伝子治療広報砂糖ベーコン異端児さぁ創設元祖館塗れ所有権平田月見草舞い込む仏大柄随一姫君此処ら抜本予報ベタ床の間端材おちる焼菓子、老いるともかく頭に来る当世南極観測Ｏリングパブ甘皮奉行所彼方飯時ちょっと未開封ばら撒き助役ないと行けない顔立ち気象予報士或るメンバー会社勤め臨戦態勢娘役過保護日蓮正宗政策白浪柄物犯行現場はしたない監修通電改題研究家紙質産み醜態代役現代人プレート。クロエ バッグ 梨花 弁護士費用則る近付ける貿易会社丸暗記諫言一年前累形作る訳にはいかない欠伸無罪判決幾らでも大陸必見性感帯元気頭が上がらない親心事故死それどころか一つは国連安全保障理事会無駄遣い遠山。識字性悪誰でも自然治癒拷問豪傑来るべき涼しい顔天辺奪う仕種謝謝衆生大股思議、ご覧になる共産党学術団体極楽極楽楽しめる補佐要件工場労働者程に万国共通精子解明露出度何回も金融市場歯切り藻類代えるキャンセル料湖面灯台禁煙席有人警護末路。 http://hcoc.net.my/newforum/viewtop...com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=32458&extra=


Thanks for the input, duly noted.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Now that's intimidating!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Is Zelky some kind of internet forum "enforcer" who people are petrified of ? Reading his posts in here it appears that is what he thinks he is. Fuckin LOL.


Aw is poor widdle Francine a bit worried?


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I would be scared too if you turned up with a gun along with a commodore v8 full of Lebos.


Tsk tsk tsk...there's no need to be racist. Everyone is being nice to each other.

Please say hello to "you know who" for me.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

zelky said:


> Fransic.
> :lol:
> 
> No one is "tough" on the internet.
> ...


You are an awful poster on here.:rolleyes You sound very lame. Are you like that at forum meet ups as well ?


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

"Lame".
:lol:

You just don't stop do you Francis.

I've never been to a "forum meet up" and would never attend such an event...especially if you were attending ey.

No mate seriously I've met a lot of people that post on all the different forums (going back 10 years now) at fight nights in NSW, Queensland and Victoria. Most if not all would probably describe me as pretty lame too.

I've met Whipsy...he goes around telling people I'm tough but I pay him.

What state are you from? I'll make sure I never go there again. You've got me scared. Me being all lame and that.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

zelky said:


> "Lame".
> :lol:
> 
> You just don't stop do you Francis.
> ...


Tell us about your meeting the Frenchman Zelky. That should provide some badly needed comedy relief.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

zelky said:


> "Lame".
> :lol:
> 
> You just don't stop do you Francis.
> ...


Awful post kid.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

josey is soft....


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Tell us about your meeting the Frenchman Zelky. That should provide some badly needed comedy relief.


 The only comic relief would be people caring so much about an internet persona.:lol:


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Meeting? I booked him for a photography session.

I wore my best suit and he took some great shots. I've added them to my modeling portfolio.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Mel is intimidating.


Don't include me in who's got the biggest balls saga.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

zelky said:


> Meeting? I booked him for a photography session.
> 
> I wore my best suit and he took some great shots. I've added them to my modeling portfolio.


Magnificent! Hope he signed them _20a87_ and scented them with French perfume for you :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> josey is soft....


Sallywinder is a dog of a bloke .


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lots of willy waving on this thread now.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Thought for a minute someone else had been installed as a mod here because their name has changed colour :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

What's happened to Kel ? His username is red. Has he been banned or temporary banned for not liking Rugby League or something ? Seems outrageous.

Thoughts ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What's happened to Kel ? His username is red. Has he been banned or temporary banned for not liking Rugby League or something ? Seems outrageous.
> 
> Thoughts ?


 He said Jessica Mauboy's song for the rugby league sucked and that Jess sucked too. Totally uncalled for.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel will be back.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He said Jessica Mauboy's song for the rugby league sucked and that Jess sucked too. Totally uncalled for.


What exactly did he say ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What exactly did he say ?


 Exactly that. it's fair enough to disrespect fighters,officials,Phil Austin,the IBO,Grinning Greeny,Mundine,Nasser,BOXA etc. but disparaging a national treasure and sweetheart like Jess. It's just not on.:bart


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Good Riddance


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Exactly that. it's fair enough to disrespect fighters,officials,Phil Austin,the IBO,Grinning Greeny,Mundine,Nasser,BOXA etc. but disparaging a national treasure and sweetheart like Jess. It's just not on.:bart


I see the days of tyranny have already begun.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Exactly that. it's fair enough to disrespect fighters,officials,Phil Austin,the IBO,Grinning Greeny,Mundine,Nasser,BOXA etc. but disparaging a national treasure and sweetheart like Jess. It's just not on.:bart


So if someone said that Johnnie Farnhams' Whispering Jack sucked and that he also sucked they would be banned ?


----------



## The Beave (Jun 13, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He said Jessica Mauboy's song for the rugby league sucked and that Jess sucked too. Totally uncalled for.


Jess is cool, she has a cuteness about her :smile


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Does she write her own songs and music ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Does she write her own songs and music ?


 Probably not but it doesn't matter it's Jessica Mauboy our true blue,dinky di, cutie pie. kel disrespected her and was rightly banned and yes if you disrespect John Farnham on the forum I dare say you will be banned even though he has had more retirements and comebacks than than Green and Mundine have excuses for their losses he is a national icon and cannot be ridiculed.:deal
Though that's just my opinion Bruiserh89 might not be a Farnsy fan and might be old school meaning it's a bannable offence to disrespect female national treasures but not males. FYI I wouldn't say anything bad about Julie Anthony either Bruiserh89 loves her renditions of the national anthem.:cheers










Disrespect Jess at your own peril.:deal


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@stiflers mum far out mate, you're in top form. Where the hell did julie anthony come from! She hasn't between around in years. haha.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @stiflers mum far out mate, you're in top form. Where the hell did julie anthony come from! She hasn't between around in years. haha.


 Nobody sings the national anthem like Julie. OBE(order of the British Empire)she would be getting on now but like Jess a national treasure.:smile


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I thought Kel was ok on the whole.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I thought Kel was ok on the whole.


He'll be a new man now he's had his mouth washed out and his beaver shaved :good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Has that kid Socks been banned ?


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Aussie Forum ok. But not as much action as before. Comes down to folks ganging up and demanding bans for the posters that create the most debates.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Is the elephant in the corner simply going to be ignored? Or discussed? Thought that's what this thread was for?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Is the elephant in the corner simply going to be ignored? Or discussed? Thought that's what this thread was for?


I'd be happy with that. Sox and Dale decided they weren't happy with things and decided to move on. I wasn't going to have a memorial ceremony. They chose not to discuss it so life went on. I cant say I'm not disappointed but I guess you can't keep everybody happy all the time.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I'd be happy with that. Sox and Dale decided they weren't happy with things and decided to move on. I wasn't going to have a memorial ceremony. They chose not to discuss it so life went on. I cant say I'm not disappointed but I guess you can't keep everybody happy all the time.


I haven't moved on.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> I haven't moved on.


Well then let me be the first to apologise there. Very happy to be in the wrong!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> I haven't moved on.


*Crikies! *

Thought I heard some scratching around from behind the elephant :lol:

Good to see you Sox :cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Jay Whatever happened to the likes? I liked the likes. Very easy and lazy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @Jay Whatever happened to the likes? I liked the likes. Very easy and lazy.


Might be handy to get _hates_ as well for here :huh


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Might be handy to get _hates_ as well for here :huh


Ha, yeah, maybe.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Thanks gents, just been a bit busy and having a little time out from foruming... :rasta


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

It appears that Socks kid is back from his banning. Hope he's learn't his lesson.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

It appears that Socks kid is back from his banning. Hope he's learnt his lesson.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Thanks gents, just been a bit busy and having a little time out from foruming... :rasta


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

What is this elephant in the room that we are ignoring?:conf 
More drama:-(


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What is this elephant in the room that we are ignoring?:conf
> More drama:-(


Post #152 already answered that :good


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I'd be happy with that. Sox and Dale decided they weren't happy with things and decided to move on. I wasn't going to have a memorial ceremony. They chose not to discuss it so life went on. I cant say I'm not disappointed but I guess you can't keep everybody happy all the time.





Sox said:


> I haven't moved on.


Nor have I, I thought I may well have been 'moved on'.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Nor have I, I thought I may well have been 'moved on'.


What do you mean Dale?? No one wants that!!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Nor have I, I thought I may well have been 'moved on'.


What happened on the weekend mate?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> What do you mean Dale?? No one wants that!!


Nah mate, outside of here, I love here.


Sox said:


> What happened on the weekend mate?


Can't really talk about it mate, particularly on the internet, alcohol and stupidity were both involved.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Nah mate, outside of here, I love here.
> 
> Can't really talk about it mate, particularly on the internet, alcohol and stupidity were both involved.


Sounds bad, I'll give you call tomorrow if I get a chance...


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Nah mate, outside of here, I love here.
> 
> Can't really talk about it mate, particularly on the internet, alcohol and stupidity were both involved.


Hope everything is O.K mate.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Nah mate, outside of here, I love here.
> 
> Can't really talk about it mate, particularly on the internet, alcohol and stupidity were both involved.


Stay cool mate. The sun will still come up tomorrow :good


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sounds bad, I'll give you call tomorrow if I get a chance...


That'll be good mate, sorry I didn't get the chance to catch up on the weekend, we'll be back up there soon enough though, and I'd love to bring the family out to visit your good self and 'er indoors, des still talks about you two.


zelky said:


> Hope everything is O.K mate.


Everything's good mate, sorry for the melodrama.


Spider said:


> Stay cool mate. The sun will still come up tomorrow :good


Some of the best advice ever given on here.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> That'll be good mate, sorry I didn't get the chance to catch up on the weekend, we'll be back up there soon enough though, and I'd love to bring the family out to visit your good self and 'er indoors, des still talks about you two.


It's all good, look forward to it. :cheers

We might have to let Des sleep in the caravan if you stay a night or 2... :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> It's all good, look forward to it. :cheers
> 
> We might have to let Des sleep in the caravan if you stay a night or 2... :lol:


:lol: he'd love it, we'll defo come for a couple of nights :thumbsup


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

There have been some subtle signs of improvement around here the past few days :good

More boxing discussion. Less dickheading.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> There have been some subtle signs of improvement around here the past few days :good
> 
> More boxing discussion. *Less dickheading*.


You're the one that asked for Sally to be notified "bring him over" you said, "it'll be great" you said............:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: sally's okay, mad as a cut snake, but okay...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You're the one that asked for Sally to be notified "bring him over" you said, "it'll be great" you said............:lol:


If you think Sally's bad now? Imagine him on April 27th if you know what happens. OMFG!!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: sally's okay, mad as a cut snake, but okay...


Yeah, Sally's good value, he's alright:lol:


Spider said:


> If you think Sally's bad now? Imagine him on April 27th if you know what happens. OMFG!!


@Bruiser89, should Alex win, I think Sal should have a couple of week's 'vacation', just until he calms down and his blood pressure returns to normal:rofl


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Alex has Wlad down first 30 seconds just so that Sally falls off his perch midway through the 1st round , a fitting end to a tremendous waste of skin . Where is the cunt anyway ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, Sally's good value, he's alright:lol:
> 
> @Bruiser89, should Alex win, I think Sal should have a couple of week's 'vacation', just until he calms down and his blood pressure returns to normal:rofl


Haha. Yeah we could, but I reckon he'd just be like a sailor that's come back to port after a long stint out at sea when he came back. All pent up and ready to unload. If it does happen we should let him have it. There will be plenty of bandwagoners anyway.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @Bruiser89, should Alex win, I think Sal should have a couple of week's 'vacation', just until he calms down and his blood pressure returns to normal:rofl


It might be for his own good :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Looks like Francis should have slip slop slapped before he went out today :fire


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:rofl Frannie has been Gulaged. Brilliant.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Well that is disappointing...... Dare I asked what happened?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @Bruiser89, should Alex win, I think Sal should have a couple of week's 'vacation', just until he calms down and his blood pressure returns to normal:rofl


Sallywinder self destructed after the fight just as you predicted.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> Well that is disappointing...... Dare I asked what happened?


No cloak and dagger here. It was a culmination of every deliberately negative baiting and undermining post against the positive things we've been trying to do here. This mornings post on the tipping comp did the trick. On numerous occasions I've let him know what's a problem and what's not, so it wouldn't be a surprise to him. Nearly everyone is supportive of what's been happening here with the Q&A, getting industry posting etc, but a vocal few have taken exception to it for some reason. It really is a case of 'If you don't like it', because there are other options available.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> No cloak and dagger here. It was a culmination of every deliberately negative baiting and undermining post against the positive things we've been trying to do here. This mornings post on the tipping comp did the trick. On numerous occasions I've let him know what's a problem and what's not, so it wouldn't be a surprise to him. Nearly everyone is supportive of what's been happening here with the Q&A, getting industry posting etc, but a vocal few have taken exception to it for some reason. It really is a case of 'If you don't like it', because there are other options available.


I must have missed the offending post all i can see is a typically dry post from Francis the " -3 " one . is that what got him into the cooler ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I must have missed the offending post all i can see is a typically dry post from Francis the " -3 " one . is that what got him into the cooler ?


No. 40 in that thread Jose. As I said, a culmination. I know you and Stifflers hold him in some regard but enough has become enough.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> No. 40 in that thread Jose. As I said, a culmination. I know you and Stifflers hold him in some regard but enough has become enough.


I most certainly do hold Francis in high regard for his straight shooter attitude towards boxing if nothing else , as for you putting him in jail for post 40 i guess you were handed that authority when you excepted your position of Mod here and you were voted in democratically so i have no beef with that , IMO it's a tad harsh but we live with the decisions of elected men in the real world everyday & an internet forum should be no different . see you soon Francis .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I most certainly do hold Francis in high regard for his straight shooter attitude towards boxing if nothing else , as for you putting him in jail for post 40 i guess you were handed that authority when you excepted your position of Mod here and you were voted in democratically so i have no beef with that , IMO it's a tad harsh but we live with the decisions of elected men in the real world everyday & an internet forum should be no different . see you soon Francis .


Thanks Jose


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

That is most disappointing, if you are trying to change Francis to be part of the bogan backslappers, I fear he will no longer post here which diminishes the forum as a whole....... Josey is right, Francis brings a lot of honesty and boxing knowledge as well as diversity which is much needed.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> That is most disappointing, if you are trying to change Francis to be part of the bogan backslappers, I fear he will no longer post here which diminishes the forum as a whole....... Josey is right, Francis brings a lot of honesty and boxing knowledge as well as diversity which is much needed.


 Im with Kel diversity and varying viewpoints makes a forum interesting. But then again we voted bruiser mod so if he deemed it necessary so be it. Probably be going on a holiday myself with Spiderhavebeen on my case critiqueing and evaluating my posts here and at ESB tearing up at any anti-Danny Green posts.:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

We could have a good ol' revolution :think I'm always for anarchy and a good ol' tear up. @Teeto @Matty lll, rally the revolutionaries, it's on!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We could have a good ol' revolution :think I'm always for anarchy and a good ol' tear up. @Teeto @Matty lll, rally the revolutionaries, it's on!


Oh fuck no :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Oh fuck no :lol:


Viva La Revelicion. We need to bust Francis out of Gulag. I hate seeing animals caged up, after all.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Viva La Revelicion. We need to bust Francis out of Gulag. I hate seeing animals caged up, after all.


He's back


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm back.

Viva la Francis.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Viva la Francis.


Out after one day down the block ( hardly Carlos the fucking Jackal stuff but welcome back mate ). :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> He's back





Francis75 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Viva la Francis.





Josey Wales said:


> Out after one day down the block ( hardly Carlos the fucking Jackal stuff but welcome back mate ). :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm feeling like Sugar Ray Leonard when he made a comeback to beat Hagler, and yes he did beat him.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We could have a good ol' revolution :think I'm always for anarchy and a good ol' tear up. @Teeto @Matty lll, rally the revolutionaries, it's on!


Bloody colonies and their fecking revolutions!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Bloody colonies and their fecking revolutions!!


Your lot sent us here :nono

...and provided us with the best country on the planet :good


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Your lot sent us here :nono
> 
> ...and provided us with the best country on the planet :good


I often think you got the better deal!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I often think you got the better deal!!


I stopped thinking about that one a long time ago :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Bloody colonies and their fecking revolutions!!


:lol: Good to inject a bit of humour into the situation.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :rofl Frannie has been Gulaged. Brilliant.


Fuck me, and I was off holidaying and missed it... atsch
@bruiserh89 can you fuck him off again so I can reap the benefits too? :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> That is most disappointing, if you are trying to change Francis to be part of the bogan backslappers, I fear he will no longer post here *which diminishes the forum as a whole*.......


Now that's funny. :lol:


> Josey is right, Francis brings a lot of honesty


Don't agree, Franky brings pessimism, cynicism, and a lack of respect to many fighters.


> and boxing knowledge as well as diversity which is much needed.


Boxing knowledge is his strength, but he posts like a dick head.

Maybe his jail term will clean him up.

BTW Kel, did you like my snipping... :yep


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Now that's funny. :lol:
> 
> Don't agree, Franky brings pessimism, cynicism, and a lack of respect to many fighters.
> 
> ...


Bit late pal all that went down last week.... try and keep up :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Bit late pal all that went down last week.... try and keep up :yep


Funny you say that, I was in Tassie for 6 days. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It will be interesting to see what the forum looks like when someone pushes the magic button and things return to normal. There are hidden posts in nearly every thread.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Fuck leftjabdanny's joinedatsch More whiny West Australian bogan backslappers who will cry like babies when someone criticizes Danny Green.:rofl


This is a typical example of the childish trolling we didn't want coming across from ESB when we set this Aussie Forum up, and it was a sign of things to come because every time @left jab danny or @Sawspan mention the name Danny Green you have trolled them relentlessly.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@stiflers mum

Following up from the discussion in the other thread >>>

You simply refuse to leave the matter of people with alts at CHB alone. So I'll tackle that matter, as I said I would, and you can explain to your brother why what I tried to be discreet about is now on the open forum - reason being YOU wouldn't leave it alone.

When the first few of us made our way over here from ESB there was no CHB Aussie forum. In fact there wasn't a single Aussie thread to be found here.

We posted here for a while before we discussed with @Jay about getting an Aussie Forum up and running, and the message was clear, we had to start off with an Aussie thread - humble beginnings - and prove we could create enough interest to warrant them putting an Aussie Forum up.

In order to convince them here we deserved a Forum we had to recruit - and we needed posters and we needed post count. Nearly all the Aussie originals were recruited from ESB, and they were easy to get here because we promised them this place would be better than ESB. Without all the trolling and incessant childish name calling that made ESB the shithole it was - and rightly or wrongly - we promised them TC would not be here either.

@Sox was instrumental in this forum ever being here, and I think a lot of people have forgotten that.

Once we got the Aussie Forum in place here we had to try and ensure it didn't just become a replica shithole of ESB, and that danger was staring us right in the face because it was largely the same posters.

We didn't have a Mod in those days to police things - pre @bruiserh89. So we started a rumour that there was a zero trolling tolerance here, and it worked a treat for a while. But inevitably people started pushing the boundaries.

It was identified one of the biggest problems at ESB had been alts. The place was riddled with them, and most of them were used for the worst of the trolling. It was funny once most of us got over here because most of what remained at ESB was only the troll / alt accounts :lol:

We knew the biggest danger for this forum just becoming an ESB replica - precisely what we didn't want- was alt accounts. Another perceived danger was people getting over here and stealing other ESB people's poster names before those guys arrived here.

Around this time TC showed his face and started causing ESB type trouble, which escalated to the point where he sabotaged this site.

With all of these things in mind a check was run for alts and account sealers - with TC the main target.

**That's how Donkeyking was found to have 2 accounts with the exact same IP address - one of them of course being the serial nuisance account from ESB, TCboxa*.

* *That's also how Pecks was found to have 3 accounts with the exact same IP address - St Pecktor, teke and don5677* 

I raised the Donkeyking / TCboxa matter in the open forum and Donkeyking, knowing he'd been caught red-handed, rolled over straight away.

I was a lot more subtle with Pecks. I posted a picture of a train with the numbers 5677 on the front of it, in the Lounge, and I removed the picture of the train within 24 hours, and nobody other than Pecks even knew the significance of the picture.

I mentioned to @Sox by PM the fact St Pector and teke had the exact same IP address. But never intended to raise the matter on the open forum - until you forced my hand by repeatedly bringing it up of course.

So there it is. You asked for it. You got it, and if @St Pecktor has any issues about this being mentioned here he knows who to blame.

(Note: Corrected the earlier typo - had originally incorrectly posted Ron5677 and not don5677)


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

That sounds like an awful lot of trouble to go through for both the trolls & detectives (where do you all find the time) ? BTW I think it's obvious to many now Spider you are couldhavebeen from ESB mate and it's nice to see you back posting & troll hunting in tandem with Sox after your bitter falling out at the old site . Just enjoy the boxing talk lads and the occasional trolling that goes on ( myself included ) life's too short fellers forums should be a place to .........ENJOY the internet .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That sounds like an awful lot of trouble to go through for both the trolls & detectives (where do you all find the time) ? BTW I think it's obvious to many now Spider you are couldhavebeen from ESB mate and it's nice to see you back posting & troll hunting in tandem with Sox after your bitter falling out at the old site . Just enjoy the boxing talk lads and the occasional trolling that goes on ( myself included ) life's too short fellers forums should be a place to .........ENJOY the internet .


Those IP addresses would have taken a matter of minutes to check and the results were then passed down to me. It took no time at all out of Sox's or my life. But it was part of the process of ensuring this place didn't become, or at least start out as, a replica of the sewer level forum we so readily left behind. Thankfully that's now Bruiser's job and the rest of us just need to concern ourselves with posting in a manner that this place remains a viable boxing discussion forum and doesn't end up a sewer like the other place.

My name is Spider. Just as yours is Josey Wales. I have just under 14,000 posts (9,500 at ESB and the remainder here). More posts than most. Less posts than others, and as I've said to Sox and others, you can think what you like beyond that. But when it comes to posting it ought to be boxing related - that's what we helped put this place here for.

I've promised Bruiser I'll leave this subject alone. So that's the last I intend to comment on it :good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Those IP addresses would have taken a matter of minutes to check and the results were then passed down to me. It took no time at all out of Sox's or my life. But it was part of the process of ensuring this place didn't become, or at least start out as, a replica of the sewer level forum we so readily left behind. Thankfully that's now Bruiser's job and the rest of us just need to concern ourselves with posting in a manner that this place remains a viable boxing discussion forum and doesn't end up a sewer like the other place.
> 
> My name is Spider. Just as yours is Josey Wales. I have just under 14,000 posts (9,500 at ESB and the remainder here). More posts than most. Less posts than others, and as I've said to Sox and others, you can think what you like beyond that. But when it comes to posting it ought to be boxing related - that's what we helped put this place here for.
> 
> I've promised Bruiser I'll leave this subject alone. So that's the last I intend to comment on it :good


I disagree mate i think the forum should be a heady mix of boxing and fucking about .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I disagree mate i think the forum should be a heady mix of boxing and fucking about .


It depends what the fucking about entails mate. Lounges are for off topic fucking about, and we have one here called Pub Chat. As far as trolling the shit out of people goes I don't see a place for that. But that's only my opinion.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> It depends what the fucking about entails mate. Lounges are for off topic fucking about, and we have one here called Pub Chat. As far as trolling the shit out of people goes I don't see a place for that. But that's only my opinion.


Mate only Bruz gave a flying fuck when that Sally wanker was getting all personal with me but I mostly took it in my stride until the day he wound me up that much I want to meet up with the prick in Germany to American history x his big fucking mouth into the curb lol but I agree I dont normally respond I admit to trolling regarding Alex getting into the Queensland HOF but I'm shit at it as anyone who I've ever conversed with here or ESB knows I love what Alex has done , and yes I'm well aware the lounge is full of off topic subjects but if someone says anything off topic it's unlikely I will suggest we go there or the pub chat thread .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Mate only Bruz gave a flying fuck when that Sally wanker was getting all personal with me but I mostly took it in my stride until the day he wound me up that much I want to meet up with the prick in Germany to American history x his big fucking mouth into the curb lol but I agree I dont normally respond I admit to trolling regarding Alex getting into the Queensland HOF but I'm shit at it as anyone who I've ever conversed with here or ESB knows I love what Alex has done , and yes I'm well aware the lounge is full of off topic subjects but if someone says anything off topic it's unlikely I will suggest we go there or the pub chat thread .


How do you think this forum could be improved mate? I'm sure that's why Bruiser put this thread here. To get feedback on what posters want. Any ideas???


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> How do you think this forum could be improved mate? I'm sure that's why Bruiser put this thread here. To get feedback on what posters want. Any ideas???


Yea an upcoming "international fight thread" sticky would be a cool and interesting place to discuss fights either made or in the pipeline .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Also there are quiet a few lads here who enjoy the unpaid section of the sport maybe an " Everything Am " thread who knows that could attract a few new posters .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea an upcoming "international fight thread" sticky would be a cool and interesting place to discuss fights either made or in the pipeline .


Yeah, I've always wondered why we don't discuss international fights more here. Sure there is a Forum here for that elsewhere. But if you want to discuss international fights with the people who post here, the best place to do it is here.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Also there are quiet a few lads here who enjoy the unpaid section of the sport maybe an " Everything Am " thread who knows that could attract a few new posters .


Now you are thinking :good

I'm sure @bruiserh89 reads this thread regularly. So keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Yeah, I've always wondered why we don't discuss international fights more here. Sure there is a Forum here for that elsewhere. But if you want to discuss international fights with the people who post here, the best place to do it is here.


I posted on ESB's main board for years from about 2005 debating international fights but that place went shit & i originally arrived in Aussie ESB because i wanted to educate myself in the How the sport was doing down under and to my surprise i found i was wrong and it wasn't the backwater i had originally understood it to be as you have down under some of the most knowledgable fight fans on the planet living there and i enjoy debating the sport on Aussie forums .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Now you are thinking :good
> 
> I'm sure @bruiserh89 reads this thread regularly. So keep the ideas coming.


How about a " training thread " not for me obviously in a serious sense but sure that could attract a few posts . BTW I've lost 9lbs in three weeks how are you doing ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I posted on ESB's main board for years from about 2005 debating international fights but that place went shit & i originally arrived in Aussie ESB because i wanted to educate myself in the How the sport was doing down under and to my surprise i found i was wrong and it wasn't the backwater i had originally understood it to be as you have down under some of the most knowledgable fight fans on the planet living there and i enjoy debating the sport on Aussie forums .


I used to post on ESB's international/main forum occasionally. But have you seen it lately? All the troll threads that would have been removed instantly only a couple of years ago are now left on. The quality control has gone to the dogs. But I guess if you don't have a Lounge and you don't want to lose posters that's what had to happen.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Spider said:


> @stiflers mum
> 
> Following up from the discussion in the other thread >>>
> 
> ...


I will never understand the lengths some will go to figure this shit out.
Crazy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> I will never understand the lengths some will go to figure this shit out.
> Crazy.


Thanks for reading, and bumping my post :good


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> **That's how Donkeyking was found to have 2 accounts with the exact same IP address - one of them of course being the serial nuisance account from ESB, TCboxa*.


So the donkeyking here is actually the grub known as TCboxa at ESB, or did donkeyking just have 2 usernames on the go here, donkeyking and TCboxa?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> @*stiflers mum*
> 
> Following up from the discussion in the other thread >>>
> 
> ...


Err... whats going on?

Am I supposed to be teke, and some Ron poster now? :huh

Whats this train picture I was supposed to get and delete straight away? I have no idea what youre on about.

Edit: just read that again. I'm sorry Spider, but I've had no Ron account, or Teke account at all, nor did I delete it after you posted some train pic.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Err... whats going on?
> 
> Am I supposed to be teke, and some Ron poster now? :huh
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Blokes tracking IP addresses and getting all worked up over alts etc........ The worlds going mad atsch


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> :lol:


Seriously, am I supposed to be teke and the now supposed deleted Ron?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Seriously, am I supposed to be teke and the now supposed deleted Ron?


Went back and checked the PM I received relevant to this - I still have it.

You are right it wasn't Ron5677 it was, and still is don5677.

The 3 accounts with the exact same IP addresses are as follows:

St Pecktor
don5677
teke

Thanks for clearing that up :good


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> Went back and checked the PM I received relevant to this - I still have it.
> 
> You are right it wasn't Ron5677 it was, and still is don5677.
> 
> ...


I think your tracking software has been Rick Roll'd buddy. Teke lives in Gold Coast, I've met and drank with the guy once. He's no alt, any posters who've been around for years can vouch for that. Oztriker, the old MSTR, ash, etc have all met him, and oztriker, Dr Gonzo and a few others have met me before, including stifflers mum. (unless I'm experiencing a John Nash).

As for the Ron, or Don, etc alias... I have no idea what youre on about there.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I think your tracking software has been Rick Roll'd buddy. Teke lives in Gold Coast, I've met and drank with the guy once. He's no alt, any posters who've been around for years can vouch for that. Oztriker, the old MSTR, ash, etc have all met him, and oztriker, Dr Gonzo and a few others have met me before, including stifflers mum. (unless I'm experiencing a John Nash).
> 
> As for the Ron, or Don, etc alias... I have no idea what youre on about there.


Same IP addresses, St Pecktor, don5677, teke.

No big deal. Just the same numbers. I'm not losing any sleep over it :-(


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> Same IP addresses, St Pecktor, don5677, teke.
> 
> No big deal. Just the same numbers.


Enlighten me on what exactly that means. I don't take much interest on that sort of stuff, but as far as I knew, an ip address was the address you were getting your internet connection from. Unless I'm mistaken, or unless teke and this Don cunt are doing peeping Tom's through my wall, then I think you're well off.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Not wasting any more time with this :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> Blokes tracking IP addresses and getting all worked up over alts etc........ The worlds going mad atsch


Stay out of it The Beave! :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> Not wasting any more time with this :lol:


Maybe you should have try another hobby in your free time, as Sherlock Holmes clearly isn't your go.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Maybe you should have try another hobby in your free time, as Sherlock Holmes clearly isn't your go.


>>>



Spider said:


> Not wasting any more time with this :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Stay out of it The Beave! :lol:


:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Spider said:


> >>>


Yes, I saw that. Just saying it's pretty poor form to throw an accusation out there then ignore the matter when I ask for clarification. Feel free to pm me regarding the matter as you seem pretty convinced that I have/had 3 accounts here.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who on here is Toni Hood ?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who on here is Toni Hood ?


He's probably another alt of mine. :deal


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Dales Berries is an alt, he really is Sam Solomon


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Also there are quiet a few lads here who enjoy the unpaid section of the sport maybe an " Everything Am " thread who knows that could attract a few new posters .


Happy to give it a crack. How about I convert the commonwealth boxing sticky into a general amateur sticky once the games are over?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Dales Berries is an alt, he really is Sam Solomon


Id be very surprised if a current World champion could get that pissed up and still function as we all know our Dales loves a twister :lol: BTW I think Sox's family must have tied him to a chair or something .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Happy to give it a crack. How about I convert the commonwealth boxing sticky into a general amateur sticky once the games are over?


 No way mate i only get one good idea a year and you want to credit spider with it :-(


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No way mate i only get one good idea a year and you want to credit Francis with it :-(


Maybe we could name it in your honour so there's no confusion "Josey Wales' amateur boxing thread" :hey


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Maybe we could name it in your honour so there's no confusion "Josey Wales' amateur boxing thread" :hey


My own sticky ? thanks Bruz but just an " Anything Am " will do . we would have to keep it clean though because it could attract a few youngsters ( No Rolf ) .


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

This is without doubt the best forum within the forum/site.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> ...BTW I've lost 9lbs in three weeks how are you doing ?


I missed this question yesterday.

Well done on losing the 9 pounds in 3 weeks - that's 4.1 kilograms in the units we use over here. How did you do it? More exercise? More careful with what you ate? Or a combination of both?

My target was to lose 5 kilograms and I got there. Haven't got my diary here to check how long it took - something like 5 weeks I think. Seem to have plateaued at 5 kilograms for now though. But at least it is staying off.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> This is without doubt the best forum within the forum/site.


:happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> This is without doubt the best forum within the forum/site.


Having heard that @bruiserh89 will probably be into them for a pay rise :hey


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> I missed this question yesterday.
> 
> Well done on losing the 9 pounds in 3 weeks - that's 4.1 kilograms in the units we use over here. How did you do it? More exercise? More careful with what you ate? Or a combination of both?
> 
> My target was to lose 5 kilograms and I got there. Haven't got my diary here to check how long it took - something like 5 weeks I think. Seem to have plateaued at 5 kilograms for now though. But at least it is staying off.


Yea mate I just cut out the crap food , pop & Piss I drank a tidy amount of water ( carbonated ) to stop me from feeling hungry and ate plenty of fish and veg , I'm down to around 16 stone now that's roughly 102 kg which for my age 51 I'm happy with but I will keep going until I'm under 95 kg , the next noticeable weight loss will start next week when I start running and throwing my bike into the back of the van when I work away from home .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Btw 5 kg is 3 lbs of a stone mate , cracking result well done


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> This is without doubt the best forum within the forum/site.


Totally agree there John , are you attending the Fury / Chisora fight live mate ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea mate I just cut out the crap food , pop & Piss I drank a tidy amount of water ( carbonated ) to stop me from feeling hungry and ate plenty of fish and veg , I'm down to around 16 stone now that's roughly 102 kg which for my age 51 I'm happy with but I will keep going until I'm under 95 kg , the next noticeable weight loss will start next week when I start running and throwing my bike into the back of the van when I work away from home .


Good work. It's amazing how much difference cutting a few things out of your diet makes. I used to eat a lot of bread and bread takes a long time to digest and mostly just becomes gut padding. So I try and minimize bread.

Easiest discipline for me is eating tuna, tomato & capsicum for lunch every single work day. If that is all I have here it's all I can eat. If there's no snacks handy you can't eat them can you.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Totally agree there John , are you attending the Fury / Chisora fight live mate ?


Fury vs Chisora is OFF mate - see Pub Chat.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nooooo fuck sake I'm up the midlands working and didn't realise that , bollocks ,,, oh shit I just had a terrible thought about the Geale fight falling over then Soxy would have to be placed on suicide watch .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nooooo fuck sake I'm up the midlands working and didn't realise that , bollocks ,,, oh shit I just had a terrible thought about the Geale fight falling over then Soxy would have to be placed on suicide watch .


Yeah, Chisora's hand is buggered and the fight is off.

Don't go even suggest something happening to Geale, @Sox would be inconfuckingsolable :sad5


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Totally agree there John , are you attending the Fury / Chisora fight live mate ?


As you now know it's off, which is a little gutting. Wasn't going to go anyway, I'm not really a fan of these huge shows to be honest. Might pop up to Sheffield on 20th September though. Had a great night up there in April.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sheffield fight fans love the sport we all went on the piss with them down here in Cardiff back in 95 after their man Prince beat our Cinderella man . Top lads one and all , spewing about the Fury fight falling over though mate .


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sheffield fight fans love the sport we all went on the piss with them down here in Cardiff back in 95 after their man Prince beat our Cinderella man . Top lads one and all , spewing about the Fury fight falling over though mate .


'tis gutting alright. Oh well looking forward to Fri week now and my mate Lucas continuing his journey towards the world title. :bbb


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> 'tis gutting alright. Oh well looking forward to Fri week now and my mate Lucas continuing his journey towards the world title. :bbb


 Friday??? Mutha fuck. Another fight I'll miss due to stupid work trip. GRRRRR! That will be Saturday morning here and I'll be on my way back.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Friday??? Mutha fuck. Another fight I'll miss due to stupid work trip. GRRRRR! That will be Saturday morning here and I'll be on my way back.


Not happy about the Friday either mate. Taking my kids away to the coast on Monday back Friday, had the fight been Sat I could have taken my eldest to the fight - she's been driving me mad about seeing a fight for a long time (she's 16).


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Not happy about the Friday either mate. Taking my kids away to the coast on Monday back Friday, had the fight been Sat I could have taken my eldest to the fight - she's been driving me mad about seeing a fight for a long time (she's 16).


Sounds like you'll still get to see it. Fight fans in the blood it seems!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Sounds like you'll still get to see it. Fight fans in the blood it seems!


Only with Shannon, she's a right chip off the old block, so to speak.


----------

